# Problems with Zoo Med Mini Heat Mat?



## TreebeardGoddess (Mar 18, 2019)

Howdy,
So I bought a Zoo Med Mini Heat Mat yesterday for my new hermit crab, Strider, (_Coenobita clypeatus). _The directions said it could be placed on the back or side of glass or plastic. I have a small Kritter Keeper (let me head off the bashing - I know this is not a good enclosure, it was what the seller told me would be good. So of course I did research that night to discover most of what he told me was wrong. ). Anyway, I adhered the heat mat to the back side per directions, and about 2 hours later it started peeling off. It doesn't want to stick. I left it on overnight thinking at least the 2/3 that was still stuck would provide some heat. This morning it was about halfway off the container. I unplugged it since now I'm worried that it would come all the way off and I didn't want to start a fire.
Has anyone had issues with these heat mats not sticking? Does anyone have any suggestions on whether I can rig it to stay somehow? Or should I just return it? I thought the Zoo Med heat mats seemed to be good, so I don't know what else to do for heating.
Thanks!


----------



## CritterKeeper21 (Mar 18, 2019)

Heat pads can melt a plastic tank if you aren't careful and are really only meant for glass tanks. Is the sticky side sticky to the touch? I have a 10 gallon size one that is super sticky so maybe you just got a bad one?


----------



## TreebeardGoddess (Mar 18, 2019)

CritterKeeper21 said:


> Heat pads can melt a plastic tank if you aren't careful and are really only meant for glass tanks. Is the sticky side sticky to the touch? I have a 10 gallon size one that is super sticky so maybe you just got a bad one?


It feels sticky to the touch, but I guess not sticky enough? It could be I just got a bad one.
Would it be a bad idea to try to tape it with packaging tape?


----------



## CritterKeeper21 (Mar 18, 2019)

I think probably because you wouldn't want the adhesive to melt to it and you don't want to cover the back of it. My vote is for exchanging it but maybe see if someone who has used that one specifically before will weigh in first.


----------



## TreebeardGoddess (Mar 18, 2019)

Yeah, since this is my first time trying to use a heat mat I wasn't sure if it was user error or what.


----------



## jrh3 (Mar 18, 2019)

TreebeardGoddess said:


> Howdy,
> So I bought a Zoo Med Mini Heat Mat yesterday for my new hermit crab, Strider, (_Coenobita clypeatus). _The directions said it could be placed on the back or side of glass or plastic. I have a small Kritter Keeper (let me head off the bashing - I know this is not a good enclosure, it was what the seller told me would be good. So of course I did research that night to discover most of what he told me was wrong. ). Anyway, I adhered the heat mat to the back side per directions, and about 2 hours later it started peeling off. It doesn't want to stick. I left it on overnight thinking at least the 2/3 that was still stuck would provide some heat. This morning it was about halfway off the container. I unplugged it since now I'm worried that it would come all the way off and I didn't want to start a fire.
> Has anyone had issues with these heat mats not sticking? Does anyone have any suggestions on whether I can rig it to stay somehow? Or should I just return it? I thought the Zoo Med heat mats seemed to be good, so I don't know what else to do for heating.
> Thanks!


It could be getting too hot, these mats are designed to run with a rheostat or a temperature controller, not just plugged in. This will overheat and possibly kill anything near it.


----------



## TreebeardGoddess (Mar 18, 2019)

jrh3 said:


> It could be getting too hot, these mats are designed to run with a rheostat or a temperature controller, not just plugged in. This will overheat and possibly kill anything near it.


Well that is definitely good to know! I'm glad I unplugged it before I left for work. Guess I'll add a rheostat to my shopping list...


----------



## jrh3 (Mar 18, 2019)

TreebeardGoddess said:


> Well that is definitely good to know! I'm glad I unplugged it before I left for work. Guess I'll add a rheostat to my shopping list...


Also know if you get a rheostat you will need to monitor it closely with a temp probe until you get it dialed in right. I find it safer to use a temp controller. If you want a cheap one that works good look up big apple herp BAH-1000DC thermostat, i have used these for chameleon eggs that take 6 to 9 months to hatch and didnt have any issues with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TreebeardGoddess (Mar 18, 2019)

jrh3 said:


> Also know if you get a rheostat you will need to monitor it closely with a temp probe until you get it dialed in right. I find it safer to use a temp controller. If you want a cheap one that works good look up big apple herp BAH-1000DC thermostat, i have used these for chameleon eggs that take 6 to 9 months to hatch and didnt have any issues with them.


Ok, so with this temp controller do you need to measure it with a probe too, or is the temperature reliable?


----------



## jrh3 (Mar 18, 2019)

TreebeardGoddess said:


> Ok, so with this temp controller do you need to measure it with a probe too, or is the temperature reliable?


Its pretty accurate for what you pay for it. It plugs into the wall, then the heat mat plugs into it, there is a temp probe on it that you will put as close as possible to the mat, maybe stick it on the inside of the cage right where the heat mat is, then set your temp. If it gets hotter it will turn off, colder will turn on. The temp probe(thermocouple) on it is whats reading the temperature. I know in my incubator it would hold temps within 1 to 2 degrees, but this was inside a cooler so it didnt have alot of heat escape.


----------



## TreebeardGoddess (Mar 18, 2019)

Oh ok, gotcha. I'm watching a video on how this thing works now.
...This is why I shouldn't impulse buy at a show... so much research to do!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 24, 2019)

I sense there will be crab legs for dinner....


----------



## TreebeardGoddess (Mar 25, 2019)

Oh man, if you jinx me!!! 
I did get a 10 gal aquarium and a larger heat pad and set that up last week... here's hoping Strider can make it through my mistakes...


----------

